# What are your favorite clothing stores?



## Shine (Dec 17, 2007)

Or websites?

Mine are:

Forever 21
Charlotte Russe
Wet Seal
Rainbow (I think these are only on the East Coast?)
Kohl's


----------



## Hilly (Dec 17, 2007)

Express, Gap, and thrift shops!!


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 17, 2007)

Von Maur
Eddie Bauer


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 17, 2007)

Banana Republic
J. Crew
Anthropologie
Nordstrom
Target
Von Maur


----------



## frocher (Dec 17, 2007)

Talbots
Banana Republic
Barneys
J Jill 
Chicos
J Crew


----------



## trangB (Dec 17, 2007)

Zara
H&M
Urban outfitters
Club Monaco


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 17, 2007)

Bebe, Bloomingdales, Guess, BCBG, Dianne Von Furstenberg, Diesel


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 17, 2007)

Macys
H&M
Forever 21
TJ MAX
Marshalls
Mandees
Burlington Coat Factory
Zara
Arden B


----------



## Divinity (Dec 17, 2007)

Urban Outfitters
Metropark
Mango
Karmaloop.com
Lola Rouge
Nordstrom
Rebel


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Metropark
H&M
Forever 21
American Eagle
Urban Oufitters
Nordstrom
Macy's


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 18, 2007)

topshop
diesel
urban outfitters


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 18, 2007)

express
american eagle


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 18, 2007)

Topshop
Warehouse
River Island
tyler (Filipino designer available only in Manila)
Forntieer
RevolveClothing.Com (amazing listing of premium denim)


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 18, 2007)

We don't have Syms, Mandee's,Marshalls,Target,Nordstrom, Burlington Coat Factory,H&M,Victoria's Secret or Urban Outfitters. Most people in Hawaii go to Ross Dress for Less (the Kama'aina) and the visitors go to designer boutiques. We do have GAP at the malls, but its pricier....


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 18, 2007)

Charity shops or Primark mostly. Or Ebay.


----------



## sugargirl2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Zara, Topshop, H&M, Mango, Urban outfitters.


----------



## gabi1129 (Dec 18, 2007)

Macy's 
Express
H&M
Hollister
American Apperal
Nordstrom


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 18, 2007)

American Apparel; Gap; Value Village and other thrift stores. I used to make a lot of my own clothes, I've been thinking of getting into it again.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish we had a Top Shop in LA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like Anthropologie, Urban Outfitters, Nordstrom and boutiques/vintage shops.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 19, 2007)

American Apparel, Century 21, and the student consignment boutique on my campus- clothes made by students studying fashion.  Supporting a poor college student and shopping in between classes- can't go wrong.


----------



## Joslyn (Dec 21, 2007)

forever21
target
urban outfitters 
kohl's


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 21, 2007)

I work in Charlotte Russe, so gotta love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




H&M
AJ Rights
Marshalls 
TJ Max
Macy's


----------



## athena123 (Dec 21, 2007)

Love Nordstrom's Rack, Off Fifth, TJ Maxx, Marshalls. I also have some great outlet stores in my area and usually find some killer deals at Calvin Klein, Liz Claiborne outlets. Too poor to shop anywhere else. 

I'll go to Ross every once in a great while but it's gotten positively ghetto in the last couple years....

For online shopping, I live Victoria's Secret. The Body collection of bras and undies are so comfortable. I hate their cheap clothes tho...


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 22, 2007)

Ann Taylor/Ann Taylor Loft for more professional clothes -- they have small & petite sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Threadless for t-shirts 
Forever 21 
Wet Seal 
Zappos for shoes 
Figleaves for bras (it's hard being a hard-to-find size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
Frederick's of Hollywood for underwear 
Levi's outlet store/Pants Towne for jeans (Levi's makes the only cut of jeans that really fit me correctly) 
H&M, when I'm visiting my family (I live over 800 miles away and that's the closest one to me :O)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 23, 2007)

Urban outfitters, H&M, Charollete Russe, American Eagle, American Apparel, ect.


----------



## sophistichic (Dec 23, 2007)

H&M, Urban Behavior, Zara, Latitude... and of course those cute little boutiques downtown! There are some great finds there~


----------



## tinachillout (Jan 10, 2008)

Urbanoutfitters
Forever 21
American eagle
Ann taylor loft
Mango


----------



## messhead (Jan 12, 2008)

Nordstrom & Nordstrom Rack, Macy's (only if they carry designer jeans though...), Victoria's Secret (for lounge wear/gym clothes), and Abercrombie... Though I think that the clothes there get smaller and smaller... I have gained weight also, but still, the clothes there are getting smaller!


----------



## iio (Jan 17, 2008)

*Urban outfitters 
*Crossroads (affordable, nice, used clothes)
*Macy's/ Nordstrom(they do have some nice brands there)
*Free People (love their pretty dresses)


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nordstrom
Forever 21
Target


----------



## Debbie (Jan 17, 2008)

Buffalo Exchange (awesome thrift store at the lab near South Coast Plaza), Fashion Young in Huntington Beach, and Nordstrom Rack.  Target ain't so bad either. =)


----------



## user68 (Jan 18, 2008)

H&M, Gap, and Zara <3


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jan 18, 2008)

i think these are independent stores, but:
Fashion Q
Ceci
T-Party
Zizibeh

occasionally i'll find something in Charlotte Russe or Wet Seal.. and i like Macy's and JC Penney too.


----------



## L0VELY (Jan 25, 2008)

Abercrombie & Fitch
American Apparel
American Eagle
GAP
Hollister


----------



## XShear (Jan 25, 2008)

J.Crew (so classic), Urban Outfitters (girly, punky, and all of the above) and sometimes Victoria's Secret has must-have items (their sweaters are to die for!).


----------



## 3jane (Jan 25, 2008)

Zara, H&M, FCUK,  BCBG, Century 21 (for jeans especially), Nordstrom Rack, Express (for basic tops, esp on sale)

I do the above in outlets if/when I can


----------



## gymangel812 (Jan 26, 2008)

h&m, shopbop, nordstrom, saks, revolveclothing, neiman marcus, barneys, pretty much anywhere with sales on designer stuff especially jeans.... i love jeans!


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 26, 2008)

my 2 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Express
~Banana Republic
~Nordstrom (for dresses usually)
~Limited
~Guess
~Armani
~Gap
~H&M
~DSW for shoes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (okay sorry that's not clothes but I've always managed to find a pair of shoes there when I really needed to for a good price)
~best of all: outlet and thrift shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but it usually takes me a while to get to any stores of this kind (distance/driving wise) so I don't get to do this that often.  When I do I wind up buying tons lol.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

Over the Rainbow, American Apparel, Holt Renfrew, JCY house, Show Room, Lululemon, Urban Outfitters, Abercrombie, Winners, stores along Queen st. W (in Toronto), Aritzia (they never change thier selction though...boring). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Online shopping: Neiman Marcus (only ship to canada over the phone -.-), Revolve clothing, authenticforum (sales section), ebay!!


----------



## Dauphine (Mar 7, 2008)

H&M
Zara
Ebay

(German stores definitely suck!)


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 7, 2008)

Topshop, Gap but they closed my local one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 H&M, Zara and  French Connection.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Mar 7, 2008)

Banana Republic
Ann Taylor Loft
Von Maur
Gap
Macy's


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 7, 2008)

Zara, Topshop, H&M, AA and charity shops


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm an American Apparel freak---I also love H&M, and Old Navy for black skinny jeans.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 10, 2008)

H&M.
    Urban Outfitters.
    Victoria´s Secret
    Steve Madden.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 10, 2008)

Bebe, Macys, Nordstrom Rack, and many local stores (The Future, The Scarlet Garden, and Jane's Vanity and Spartacus for corsets)


----------



## little_marlec (Mar 10, 2008)

Urban Outfitters, American apparel, Macy's, Target, Forever21, Heritage


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow I'm seeing alot of similarites...

I like H&M, Zara, Topshop, Urban Outfitters plus a few other spots, and of course I can't forget Primark.


----------



## aconundrum (Mar 14, 2008)

I shop at Old Navy a lot. I like Urban Outfitters, and I LOVE Anthropologie stuff(though I can only even remotely afford deeply discounted stuff!)


----------



## eccentric (Mar 14, 2008)

Target, Macy's, Hot Topic, Urban Outfitters, Delias, Nordstrom. The latter three we don't even have around here!
And wow, by the way, am I the first to list HT? Crazy. I like their t-shirts and accessories sometimes, plus they often have Alice in Wonderland stuff. 
I'm really not into brand names at all. It's just about what I like. :]
Our thrift stores around here are crap, though.


----------



## Doombubbles (Mar 14, 2008)

Charlotte Russe
H&M
Target


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 15, 2008)

BEBE
Guess
Calvin Klein
Nordstrom Rack
TJ Maxx
Marshalls
Diesel


----------



## pinkstar (Mar 17, 2008)

My favourites are:

-Marciano
-bebe
-Holt Renfrew
-Juicy Couture
-The Bay (carry various brands like Bench, Guess, Lady Dutch, etc)
-Arden B
-Nordstrom
-Forever 21
-Victoria's Secret
-Lululemon 
-Aritzia for Tna stuff.. They're getting so boring though. I only like them for the basics.
-Le Chateau has some cute stuff sometimes

& many other brands


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 17, 2008)

Being a plus-size girl I really like Lane Bryant for my work/casual wear, and Torrid for my party wear.  Plus Torrid and Nordstrom/Nordstrom Rack carry shoes that fit my ski feet!


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nordstrom
Saks
Neiman Marcus
Juicy Couture
Cole Haan 
The Limited/Express
Thrift stores (Buffalo Exchange, Taxi)
Bebe


----------



## mrheine (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm supppper cheap (except when it comes to makeup, obviously lol) and mainly shop the clearance racks of target, old navy, gap, urban outfitters and then gap outlet and old navy outlet.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 19, 2008)

Zara, Mango, Gap, Forever 21, A/X, Diesel, Jay Jays, H&M, vintage stores.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 22, 2008)

I Saved Laurence (http://www.isavedlaurence.com/)
Lazy Oaf (Lazy Oaf Shop)
Topshop (Especially the bottom floor in the Oxford Circus shop, with all the concessions, loads of my favourite brands all in one room!)
Rocket Dog(At Schuh)
A Wear
Primark
New Look(for jeans)


----------



## JULIA (Mar 24, 2008)

I live in a wannabe-Toronto sort of town and you'd think that we'd have a lot of the stores T.O has but unfortunately we don't. I think the biggest chain we've got is American Eagle or maybe Urban Planet (is that even big!?), so I don't shop at any of the stores here. 

My favourite sites:

American Apparel
Karmaloop
Digital Gravel
410 BC

And then there's this little boutique that I checked for the first time a few weeks back here in Sudbury. Aila Galleri, it's a street-style type shop.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Mar 25, 2008)

Old Navy Macy's TJ Max Target


----------



## Katura (Mar 29, 2008)

Forever21, Nordies, Bakers(SHOESSS), TJMaxx (I found a bcbg dress orig 250 for 30 bucks...gorgeous...and Oscar De La Renta Sunglasses orig 200ish for 20. SWEET!) Shopbop.com, H&M...


----------



## damsel (Mar 29, 2008)

lord & taylor
urban outfitters
forever 21
abercrombie & fitch
anthropologie
loehmanns
tjmaxx
marshalls
victoria's secret pink
delia*s
h&m
juicy couture
metropark


----------



## Winnie (Mar 29, 2008)

Topshop
Oasis
Urban Outfitters
H&M
Selfridges


----------



## lipstik (Apr 10, 2008)

Nordstrom
Bloomingdales
Barneys
SaksFifthAvenue.com
NeimanMarcus.com
RevolveClothing.com
Intuition
Anthropologie
True Religion
and Express for basic black pants that come in a 0 short so I don't have to get them altered!


----------



## benzito_714 (Apr 10, 2008)

Honeycomb Hideout 
Mustard Seed-Thrift Shop in Bethesda, MD
Up Against the Wall
Target
Old Navy 
anywhere with a good clearance rack


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2008)

Offline:

Macys
Thrift stores
Goodwill
Salvation Army

Online:
Sourpuss Clothing
Etsy :: Your place to buy and sell all things handmade
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## foxynats (Apr 12, 2008)

Topshop!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And selfridges as it has everything under one roof (inc. MAC!)
xx


----------



## BBJay (Apr 13, 2008)

I love Forever 21.
Wet Seal
American Eagle
Macy's 
We used to have a Rainbow out here. It was cute.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 16, 2008)

I am starting to prefer Forever 21 over Nordstroms BP. F21 has way more choices and cuter styles. Nordstroms BP fit kinda funny! I also like Macy's, H&M, and Express,


----------



## chocokitty (Jul 16, 2008)

Stores: 
Macy's
Bloomingdale's
Nordstrom's
Barney' CO-OP
Anthropologie
Active Endeavors
Intermix
JCrew


Online:
Lisa Kline
Kitson
Revolve Clothing
Shopbop
Nike

I love Zara too and I shop there when I'm in a city that has one.  Chicago is to get one on Michigan Ave  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but who knows when?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Express, Guess, Bebe, BCBG and H&M(if I'm in NY).

Back in school, I was a Charlotte Russe whore and Body Central, Forever 21 and Papaya. Do you guys remember Gadzooks? OMG... I LOVED THAT STORE!!!


----------

